# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  علائم تبخال تناسلی

## salamatpedia

آیا تبخال تناسلی و هرپس تناسلی با هم تفاوتی دارند؟تبخال تناسلی بوسیله ویروس HSV II ایجاد مـی شـود. ویـروس تبخال، دهـان، نواحی تناسـلی، نـواحی اطـراف مقعـد و انگشـتان را تحـت تـاثیر قـرارمی دهد. در اولین شیوع و ابـتلا تبخال، ایـن ویـروس در رشـته عصـبی پنهان می شـود کـه در ایـن محـل هـیچ گونـه علائـم و نشـانه هـا بـروز نمی نماید. با این حال در برخی افراد در سطح پوست عود نمی کند.
در محل یا نزدیک محلی است که ابتدا درگیر شده بود.  این حالت زمانی ایجاد می شود که شخص مریض یـا سـالخورده و پیـر یـا دارای ضـعف ایمنی داشته باشد. در برخی افراد هرگز شیوع دوم تبخال ندارند .این حالت زمانی که فـرد مـریض شـود یـا در سـالخوردگان یـا در ضـعف سیستم ایمنی ویروس تبخال در این افـراد عـود مـی کنـد و علائـم آن بروز می کند.
*طول درمان تبخال تناسلی*
طول دوره مصرف دارو حداقل ۵ و حداکثر ۱۴ روز در دوره حاد بیماری است.
انواع ویروس تبخال تناسلی
دو نوع تبخال (هرپس) وجود دارد هر دو نوع آن مسری و واگیر است اما
نوع  I   بیشتر دهان و بینی را درگیر می کند.
نـوع   II بیشـتر دسـتگاه تناسـلی و اطـراف مقعـد را درگیـر میکند.
عفونت های مقعدی و تناسلی معمولاً توسط نوع ویروس نوع ۲ تبخال ایجاد می شود. تبخال تناسلی روی لب و دهان هم گاهی دیده می شود که علـت آن شیوع مقاربت دهانی در بین افراد است.
* علائم تبخال تناسلی*  
در زنان و مردان یک یا چند علامت ذیل ممکن است دیـده شـود کـه شامل:
  خارش یا سوزش در ناحیه مقعد یا دستگاه تناسلی
  تاول های کوچک حاوی مایعات
  این تاول ها می ترکد و زخم های کوچکی که می تواند خیلی دردنـاک باشد، ایجاد می نماید بعد از مدتی این  زخم ها خشک می شود و دمل و جای  زخم از آنها باقی می ماند. در اولین ابتلا مدت زمان بین شروع تا ترمیم زخم ۴ – ۲ هفته طول می کشد.
  درد در زمـــان دفـــع ادرار در صـــورتی کـــه ادرار از رویزخم های باز عبور نماید.
  علائمی شبیه آنفولانزا کمر درد در زمان سردرد تورم غـدد و تب
در این مرحله بیماری شدیدا مسری و واگیر است. در عفونت مجدد معمولاً علائم خفیف تر اسـت. زخـم هـای کـوچکتر کمتر و دارای درد کمتر و ترمیم سریع تر است و همچنـین علائـم شـبهآنفولانزا ایجاد نمی کند.
*انتشار هرپس  (تبخال تناسلی)*
ویروس تبخال (هـرپس) از طریـق تمـاس بـا پوسـت فـرد آلـوده منتقـل آلـوده می شود. ویروس محل ورودش را به بدن تحت تأثیر قرار می دهـد کـه می تواند در اثر تماس های ذیل باشد:
•   بوسیدن دهان به دهان
•   مقاربت جنسی ( اعم از واژنی دهانی یا مقعدی )
•   مقاربت دهانی
•   در این مرحله ویروس شدیدا واگیر و مسری است.
آزمایشات  
•   معاینه فیزیکی ناحیه تناسلی شما توسط پزشک
•   تهیه نمونه بوسیله سواپ از  زخمهای موجود
•   معاینه داخل لگنی برای خانم ها
•   نمونه ی ادرار
در صورتی که مشکوک به وجود عفونت های مقاربتی هستید ممکن است به طور همزمان بیش از یک نوع عفونت در یک زمان وجود داشته باشد بنابراین توصیه می شود که معاینه کامل صورت بگیرد.
شما می توانید به مجرد دیدن هرگونه علائم یـا نشـان های بـه پزشـک  مراجعــه کنیــد تــا  مــورد معاینــه قــرار گیرنــد. تســت هــای آزمایشگاهی نیز برای تایید بیماری و نظر پزشک باید انجام شود.
انجمن سلامت و بهداشت جنسی  NHS به طور معمول برای مقداری از عفونت هـای مقـاربتی آزمایشـاتی را انجـام مـی دهـد

 
*دکتر عباس انتظاری متخصص طب پیشگیری*

----------

